# Is Schleck Contador's "Ullrich"



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

2 second place finishes. Andy's time trialing abilities are still way behind AC, although this year he was better. I would have loved to see Andy beat AC, but AC just seems a few notches better. 

I am almost seeing remnants of Armstrong vs Ullrich. 
Will Andy ever beat AC?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

For Any to truly claim the Jan corwn, he will need to gain approximately 252 lbs. this winter, drop some E at a disco, and then get second. Until that transpires, he's really mor of a Ray P.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> For Any to truly claim the Jan corwn, he will need to gain approximately 252 lbs. this winter, drop some E at a disco, and then get second. Until that transpires, he's really mor of a Ray P.


Doesn't he have to crash a car too?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> Doesn't he have to crash a car too?


. . . and get his ears pierced.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Pablo said:


> . . . and get his ears pierced.


"Belly breathing"


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

I think Andy's gotta win some stuff before he becomes anyone's Ullrich.

At this point, he's more like Contador's Joseba Beloki, isn't he?

That said, I imagine Andy S. will have a more distinguished career than Beloki and might actually win a grand tour or two, but he could just as easily slip back into the pack.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

No way. There was no love-fest between Ullrich and Armstong, like there is between Andyberto.

Also, Ullrich's greatest enemy was often himself, with Bad Ullrich often winning out. Not something I see in A. Schleck.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

More like Contador's Ocana.


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

Pablo said:


> For Any to truly claim the Jan corwn, he will need to gain approximately 252 lbs. this winter.


I hear the beer gardens in Germany are great for such training...








Ullrich just makes it _all_ look too easy.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

^^^Awesome. It's time for an Ullrich retrospective appreciation thread.

The new top dogs are so...bland.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Andy's time trialing abilities are still _way_ behind AC?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Also, Andy seems to be too happy to come in second, like Ullrich. 
No way would a guy like L A be so satisfied with being the "first loser" er second place.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Jan Ullrich is my all time favorite rider. He was a German bike riding machine. I loved watching him. 

Tony Martin reminds me a little of him. He has a similar build and sort of the same look, esp. during a time trial.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

oily666 said:


> Andy's time trialing abilities are still _way_ behind AC?


Not sure about way behind, but AC was the top dog last year and Andy hasn't attained that level. Maybe AC has slipped, but I think it was just a hiccup. Outside of the Lux TT championship has Andy ever finished in the top 10 of a TT?


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

oily666 said:


> Andy's time trialing abilities are still _way_ behind AC?


I wouldn't say they are that close. Alberto was a little off this year, but normally, he is better at time trials than Andy.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Pablo said:


> . . . and get his ears pierced.



Plus, must have the crappy descending ability......


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Ullrich felt some fondness towards Armstrong, even in the heat of the battle. I know he's said as much, at least. 

I don't think Armstrong likes anybody.


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

txzen said:


> I'm pretty sure Ullrich felt some fondness towards Armstrong, even in the heat of the battle. I know he's said as much, at least.
> 
> I don't think Armstrong likes anybody.


He likes his Mom. In fact he's dated her several times.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Jan was an amazing rider. He didn't cry or even bother apologizing for drugging it up at the clubs in the offseason (TAKE THAT BOONEN!). Then he jumped into the early races 10lbs overweight and still smoked everyone but Lance. That's natural talent.

Of course the commentary was just as amusing with the "Big German" pushing a "massive gear up the hill" and continually "calling down to the engine room for more power". But Phil, there is no more power.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

sanrensho said:


> ^^^Awesome. It's time for an Ullrich retrospective appreciation thread.
> 
> The new top dogs are so...bland.


I miss the Jan blog.



> The Basso's fear is smelling like cigarettes and back hair. No, wait. That's just the Basso.





> "And lo, when the Jan passes by, there will be a mighty rumble, as though a thousand elephants were falling down a hill. And the sun will be blotted from the sky by the wings of a thousand ravens, and the hearts of men shall quail, and the hearts of women shall flutter (and then quail), and even the hearts of quail shall quail, and the souls of the weak shall be snuffed out like candles in the wailing wind that follows his passing. Then shall be the time of the Jan, when he rises from the earth and takes his two thrones, one for each thigh. And then the world shall weep."


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

jan won a tour


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I think Andy can improve more than AC. I think he will be working on it and come into the '11 tour with better positioning and he will win his first tour.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

weltyed said:


> jan won a tour


and a Vuelta, TdSwiss, World TT x2 and Olympic RR Golds


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Jan doped ...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

On the scorecard, Jan is ahead age per age. He won the white and yellow jersey's simultaneously in '97. This was AS last year of eligibility for the white so since he didn't win yellow, he's behind the Ullrich curve.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Jan and those from his era knew how to live, ride and dope hard. The riders we have now are nerds to the extreme.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

heathb said:


> Jan and those from his era knew how to live, ride and dope hard. The riders we have now are nerds to the extreme.


+1, yep anorexic pansies.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

heathb said:


> Jan and those from his era knew how to live, ride and dope hard. The riders we have now are nerds to the extreme.


Yup, that Tom Boonen, what a boring nerd that doesn't know how to party. It makes me a little sad... sniff sniff.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

How about Schlecks the new Cadel Evans. 

Ulrich was an animal. AS fits more of the cuddles image.


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I think Andy can improve more than AC. I think he will be working on it and come into the '11 tour with better positioning and he will win his first tour.


+1
We've already seen the best of Contador. I think the best of Schleck is yet to come.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

nate said:


> Yup, that Tom Boonen, what a boring nerd that doesn't know how to party. It makes me a little sad... sniff sniff.


Ha! I see what you did there with the 'sniff sniff' ::thumbsup:


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

More like Schleck is Contador's Raymond Poulindor.



Since, you know, cycling existed before 1999.


----------

